# Sea U Marine



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

so i just had my first experience visiting SEA U MARINE and that place is amazing.. even my girlfriend enjoyed it in there with all the awesome looking fish.. but with their prices on livestock and corals i couldn't help but spend a little bit of money and added a new member to my tank family and that little guy would be none other than the ever so gorgeous mandarin dragonet.. this fish is amazing and with my experience with the store and the staff working there i will definately have to go back for another visit..


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Agreed 
I also found the staff to be honest and helpful. I too will be going back in the future.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sooley19 said:


> so i just had my first experience visiting SEA U MARINE and that place is amazing.. even my girlfriend enjoyed it in there with all the awesome looking fish.. but with their prices on livestock and corals i couldn't help but spend a little bit of money and added a new member to my tank family and that little guy would be none other than the ever so gorgeous mandarin dragonet.. this fish is amazing and with my experience with the store and the staff working there i will definately have to go back for another visit..


Just make sure you have the pod populations to keep him alive! It is all they eat. I am not sure the size of your tank, or how long it has been running; so, perhaps you have it covered!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I second that. your mandarin needs lots of copepods, and they can't be kept in small tanks. they need really mature bigger tanks that has a lot of those critters running all over for it to hunt them. I wanted one but my nano's too small for it so...I'm gonna wait till I have a big tank to keep one.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah i have everything under control.. i have a huge population of copepods that seem to keep reporoducing at an extremely fast rate.. my tank and fuge is full of them.. my tank at night is crawling with them everywhere.. i have a 75 gallon and about 90 pounds of live rock and i have been preparing for a mandarin for a while now actually..


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh sweet. mandarin's gonna be happy then. Yeah at some point I'll get a bigger tank and get a mandarin.


----------



## Killerbunny (Sep 16, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Oh sweet. mandarin's gonna be happy then. Yeah at some point I'll get a bigger tank and get a mandarin.


If you really want a mandarin in a smaller tank and don't mind a bit of a drive, Big Al's in Barrie is the place to go. They get their mandarins from a couple of suppliers that already have them eating frozen mysis. I got mine there and he started off just eating mysis, but after a while, he started eating the NLS and Dainichi Marine FX pellets.


----------

